# Cara a cara Isabel Peralta con Rufián en la calle + culazo de la Peralta



## Dandy de Barcelona (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## 11kjuan (3 Feb 2022)

Me ha entrado cierto calentón.
Lástima que a ésta muchacha la tengan como bufón del Reino.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (3 Feb 2022)

Debe medir 1,50


----------



## Kartoffeln (3 Feb 2022)

Culo carpeta, muy mal.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## Carlos París (3 Feb 2022)

Patético hasta decir basta. Casi que se siente simpatía por el Rufián.


----------



## burbucoches (3 Feb 2022)

Eso a errejon no SE lo ace q la un patadon Y la pone a ejercer


----------



## Shudra (3 Feb 2022)

Ojalá salga con Lise y Vixen o algo en LA GRANJA.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (3 Feb 2022)

Ta botija pero empotrable.
Ademas, tiene unas cualidades como ser humano que ya quisieran los doriteros.


----------



## Sonny (3 Feb 2022)

Sobreactúa mucho, necesita mejorar.
Por otro lado, menudo retaco, aún con taconazos. Eso no me lo esperaba.


----------



## Migas y Moscas (3 Feb 2022)

vaya pintas de payasa con tacones vaqueros y esa camiseta roñosa.


----------



## Opty (3 Feb 2022)

Que cervatillo


----------



## Oteador (3 Feb 2022)

Con los de corbata azul en el Congreso bien que se crece pero con esta como se achanta el turcochino.


----------



## doubleblack (3 Feb 2022)

¿Quién es esa?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Silvia Charo (3 Feb 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Ojalá salga con Lise y Vixen o algo en LA GRANJA.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (3 Feb 2022)

Menuda pedorra.
O, mejor, menuda y pedorra.


----------



## TercioVascongado (3 Feb 2022)

Paticorta femiloca haciendo el show.


----------



## Jake el perro (3 Feb 2022)

Si él ya es un enano, lo de ella es de circo de freaks.


----------



## Covaleda (3 Feb 2022)

No está mal.
Me gusta eso de que los Jerarcas del Régimen no puedan ni pasearse por la calle tranquilos.


----------



## Kartoffeln (3 Feb 2022)

Torbe, sácala en algún bukkake.


----------



## Casino (3 Feb 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Torbe, sácala en algún bukkake.





Migas y Moscas dijo:


> vaya pintas de payasa con tacones vaqueros y esa camiseta roñosa.




tres mariconas de izmierda al ignore

Alabado sea Dios.


----------



## arrestado en casa (3 Feb 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Ojalá salga con Lise y Vixen o algo en LA GRANJA.



si joder siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

o una visitilla a Rusia


Aunque tiene más pinta de ir a Mexico


----------



## octopodiforme (3 Feb 2022)

Los tacones no pegan con el resto.


----------



## Mr. VULT (3 Feb 2022)

Rufian parece Manuel FRAGA caminando.


----------



## Genomito (3 Feb 2022)

Bien por ser valientes para acercarse a un meapilas que se cree el rey de la calle. Pero mal lo que han hecho. 
Tenían que haber buscado una foto de Rufián dirigiéndose a ella. Y luego directamente al Juzgado de Violencia sobre la Mujer, y denuncia de injurias por insultos machistas y de odio a la mujer con testigos.

Esa gente está mal asesorada. Mejor que se queden en casa foreando.


----------



## Mr. VULT (3 Feb 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> Bien por ser valientes para acercarse a un meapilas que se cree el rey de la calle. Pero mal lo que han hecho.
> Tenían que haber buscado una foto de Rufián dirigiéndose a ella. Y luego directamente al Juzgado de Violencia sobre la Mujer, y denuncia de injurias por insultos machistas y de odio a la mujer con testigos.
> 
> Esa gente está mal asesorada. Mejor que se queden en casa foreando.



¿ Pero que venden mas alla de ser un grupete de chavales con ideologia nazional-socialista/patriota ?

La estrategia tiene sentido si tienes un plan. Si solo quieres increpar a la casta o llamar la atencion en redes, no necesitas mas que un movil y tiempo libre.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (3 Feb 2022)

necesita mojarse los labios...


me refiero a los de abajo claro


----------



## Silvia Charo (3 Feb 2022)

arrestado en casa dijo:


> si joder siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> o una visitilla a Rusia
> 
> ...



El perrete parece bien majo y hasta dan ganas de achucharlo, yo creo que a Isabel le iría mejor algo más agresivo, más primario. Seguro que al bueno de Frank Cuesta le sobran algunos animalillos de 80 kilos con mala hostia y ganas de soltar veneno a todo bicho viviente por el santuario, no sé, unos jabalíes en celo o unos emus de esos.


----------



## arrestado en casa (3 Feb 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> El perrete parece bien majo y hasta dan ganas de achucharlo, yo creo que a Isabel le iría mejor algo más agresivo, más primario. Seguro que al bueno de Frank Cuesta le sobran algunos animalillos de 80 kilos con mala hostia y ganas de soltar veneno a todo bicho viviente por el santuario, no sé, unos jabalíes en celo o unos emus de esos.



pero jabalís pequeños de los que utiliza Yasmin?


----------



## Fargo (3 Feb 2022)

Amigo, tengo buenas noticias.
Vaya usted a cualquier gimnasio o centro comercial y verá DIARIAMENTE 500 tías con mejor culo que esa.
Me parece entendible que ellas sientan atracción por los famosos porque es su biología, pero la nuestra valora más un piropo de una desconocida con culazo que una paticorta con tacones y pantalón push up para realzar su culo carpeta.
Para usted la famosilla y para mí esta becaria reponedora del Carrefour que acaba de empezar en la empresa, timidilla, simpática, pizpireta Y CON CULAZO para hacerle el tanga a un lado y follarla como si no hubiera un mañana mientras ella gime como una cervatilla susurrando tu nombre.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Feb 2022)

No estaba haciendo un "master nancy" en Alemania?


----------



## Linsecte2000 (3 Feb 2022)

Rufián debe tener buena polla. Me gustaría veyérsela.


----------



## CreepyCoin (3 Feb 2022)

NO VEO LA PUTA FOTO PORQUE NO TENGO ESA MARICONADA DE INSTAGAYER

COPIAD LA FOTO COÑO EN EL SERVIDOR DE AQUÚI!!


----------



## Cosmopolita (3 Feb 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Culo carpeta, muy mal.



Folla modelos detectado.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## noseyo (3 Feb 2022)

A esto venía , se nota demasiado


----------



## TomásPlatz (3 Feb 2022)

Menuda pizpireta


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Feb 2022)

Su padre es un parasito público del Estado


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (3 Feb 2022)

Todo lo que diga y mas, pero el se lo lleva calentito


----------



## handlolo (3 Feb 2022)

Acatarás las ordenes de la casta y serás feliz.


----------



## HaCHa (3 Feb 2022)

Rufián nos sube la luz.
Como a los alemanes.
Puto rufián, ¿eh?


----------



## HaCHa (3 Feb 2022)

doubleblack dijo:


> ¿Quién es esa?



Pues un attention whore tan desesperada como para dárselas de nazi.


----------



## Rediooss (3 Feb 2022)

Intenta tu acercarte a uno de estos a menos de 10 metros a ver que te pasa.
Encima los que están al lado de Rufián cuando ven acercarse a la rubia se apartan y la dejan para que le de la chapa, mas descarado imposible.
Nada, teatrillo de unos y de otros, les viene bien a ambos, se retroalimentan.


----------



## medion_no (3 Feb 2022)

Un buen bukkake tiene la chiquilla.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (3 Feb 2022)

arrestado en casa dijo:


> si joder siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> o una visitilla a Rusia
> 
> ...



eso era del día que iba sin bragas?


----------



## arrestado en casa (3 Feb 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> eso era del día que iba sin bragas?



creo que si


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (3 Feb 2022)

Está pidiendo que la preñen a pelito y le pongan un pisito en un PAU.


----------



## sasuke (3 Feb 2022)

madre mia , gastaba todas mis cialis de la farmacia india con ella


----------



## Gotthard (3 Feb 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Intenta tu acercarte a uno de estos a menos de 10 metros a ver que te pasa.
> Encima los que están al lado de Rufián cuando ven acercarse a la rubia se apartan y la dejan para que le de la chapa, mas descarado imposible.
> Nada, teatrillo de unos y de otros, les viene bien a ambos, se retroalimentan.



Efectivamente, los escoltas ni se colocan para interponerse llegado el caso.

Aunque sea una retaca, se saca un puñal de remate y tienen que ir recogiendo las tripas de Rufian por toda la Carrera de San Jerónimo.


----------



## Euron G. (3 Feb 2022)

¿Eso es un culazo?

Normal que triunfe la CHAROCRACIA, si consideráis eso como premium. Putos lamebragas, joder. Me cago en vuestra puta madre.


----------



## Chispeante (3 Feb 2022)

Muy nerviosa, muy charo histérica, sin temple ni firmeza. No, ese no es el camino.


----------



## Pajirri (3 Feb 2022)

hasta que no vea a alguien darle un tajo a uno de estos, en la yugular al grito de... traidor !!!

esto es circo.


----------



## Knightfall (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## Pajarotto (3 Feb 2022)

Espectaculo caspa para la España caspa.

Novedad!!


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Feb 2022)

Melafo


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (3 Feb 2022)

Dandy de Barcelona dijo:


>



Pues yo me la Fo.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (3 Feb 2022)

Es pizpi nuestra Isabelita Además chiquitina para manejarla bien y empotrarla contra la pared.

Yo le daba


----------



## CocoVin (3 Feb 2022)

Como suenan esos tacones por dios!!! Solo falto que se metiera la mano en el papo y se la restregase en la cara


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 Feb 2022)

Culazo dice... una enana españorda con tacones ridículos y pistoleras rellenas de grasa amorfa solo sujetada con la tela de los jeans.


----------



## Cuncas (3 Feb 2022)

Esta es la putilla que pone el CNI de cebo para pescar ips de "fachitas", ¿no?


----------



## Redwill (3 Feb 2022)

Oye te imaginas a la comunista de frente obrero y a la nazi de peralta en bikini en una piscina de lubricante echandose un pulso con el cuerpo en plan wrestlingmania orinandose y cosas asi entre ellas, valla puntazo he?


----------



## Silvia Charo (3 Feb 2022)

arrestado en casa dijo:


> pero jabalís pequeños de los que utiliza Yasmin?



Mejor unos gorrinos de campo frío, hay que acabar con las macrogranjas



Spoiler


----------



## Ds_84 (3 Feb 2022)

como anda Rufián?

parece un abuelo de estos que miran las obras


----------



## vagodesigner (3 Feb 2022)

Me da mucho cringe la tipa esta pro ver a Rufián tener que agachar las orejas porque es una mujer la que le grita es poesía.


----------



## arrestado en casa (3 Feb 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Mejor unos gorrinos de campo frío, hay que acabar con las macrogranjas
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Anda qué no han caído pajas con ese video


----------



## TomásPlatz (3 Feb 2022)

MENUDA HEMBRA


----------



## rondo (3 Feb 2022)

Esa no folla con monos como tu


----------



## Hot Monkey Triana (3 Feb 2022)

DE VERGÜENZA AJENA.
ENANA HISTÈRICA.
DEMAGOGIA BARATA.
PALABRERÌA HUECA.
ANALFABETA Y COCAINÒMANA.
SEGÙN DICEN POR MADRID.
Y MUY LIGERA DE CASCOS.
FRANCISCO ÀLVAREZ CASCOS.
NIÑA DE PAPÀ.
PADRE RICO.
Y NIÑATA NINI.
SIN OFICIO NI BENEFICIO CONOCIDO.
SÒLO TOMAR RAYAS DE GRAMO.
Y PONERSE A 4 PATAS CON EL PRIMER CALVO QUE SE LE CRUZA.
SI EL ENGENDRO ESTE ES LA CABEZA PENSANTE DE LOS NAZIS ESPAÑOLES DESAPARECEN EN POCO TIEMPO.
MENUDA PUERCA.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2022)

si hubiese tropezado con el bolardo y se hubiese caído habría hecho un vídeo viral , pero eso de hacerse la chulita amparada en que " como soy mujer no me puedes tocar y te puedo insultar !!!! " ...

ha quedado muy choni .


----------



## Hot Monkey Triana (4 Feb 2022)

SISISI IMAGEN LAMENTABLE LA DE LA GUARRA ESTA.
BARRIOBAJERA.
CON ESOS ANDARES DE FULANA RUMANA DE CLUB DE CARRETERA COMARCAL.
VERGONZOSO.
MUY MAL TIENEN QUE ESTAR LOS NAZIS EN ESPAÑA PARA TENER A ESTE ESPECÌMEN DE CABEZA VISIBLE.
PARECE UNA PARODIA INCLUSO.
UNA BROMA.
UNA BURLA INCLUSO.
PARA ESO QUE PONGAN A LA SUDACA MELISSA.
QUE AL MENOS SABE DECIR 3 PALABRAS SEGUIDAS.


----------



## Maerum (4 Feb 2022)

Que mal actúa.


----------



## jlmmin37 (4 Feb 2022)

Dandy de Barcelona dijo:


>



¿Culazo? Pero si es un retaquillo desproporcionada. Rufián debe tener nervios de acero, para no responder a energúmenos como merecen.


----------



## Kolobok (4 Feb 2022)

A mi lo que me asombra es que tiene la dialéctica paco nostalgica de la falange en los años 1930 si es una niñata politatuada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Feb 2022)

La chavala empieza a estar en fase de volumen....


----------



## Hrodrich (4 Feb 2022)

Medidas de cringe astronómicas.


----------



## James the rock (4 Feb 2022)

Enana a la que le daba


----------



## ChortiHunter (4 Feb 2022)

Va con vaqueros y un top normalito de mujer casual. Pero lleva tacones... esto que es


----------



## César92 (4 Feb 2022)

Dandy de Barcelona dijo:


>



Jajaja joder con la niña, menudo cagado el Rufián de los cojones, a este le puede hasta una chica que pesa menos de 50 kg.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (4 Feb 2022)

No me parece mal que a estos políticos le digan 4 cosas y más a esta izquierda progre que encima va de social y con el pueblo mientras sube el precio de todo. Aunque a este en teoría España se la sopla que es indepe, pero vamos que ni idea, lo mismo un día va de showman que al otro parece un estadista conciliador.


----------



## lostsoul242 (4 Feb 2022)

Y quien es esa choni que ni con tacones le llega al hombro y queda como una mamarracha histerica soltando un popurri de solpapolleces inconexas?


----------



## RC1492 (4 Feb 2022)

Si el judio es el culpable se dice.

Isabel es una incomprendida en un país de borregos con un 90% de población vacunada.

Aquí no hay nada que salvar, solo el fuego puede purificar este país.


----------



## diegoms (4 Feb 2022)

Pues a mí me encanta su boquita y esos labios carnosos. Sólo por una buena mamada me pondría a sus órdenes como mi nuevo Fuhrer..... Como si quiere llevarme a perseguir judíos....


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Feb 2022)

Hombre para ser sinceros creo que un poco de ridiculo, el otro sigue andando y se la suda lo que la niña le diga, ademas veo yo a una diciendome cosas de estas y lo unico que haria seria meterme las manos en los bolsillos y seguir andando rapido, creo que una lideresa como ella pretende ser o eso creo debe de hacer las cosas de otra manera, esto asi pues como que no vale de mucho,.


----------



## ELOS (4 Feb 2022)

Con Avalos hubiera sido al revés la persecución


----------



## Vctrlnz (4 Feb 2022)

Oteador dijo:


> Con los de corbata azul en el Congreso bien que se crece pero con esta como se achanta el turcochino.



Turcochino andaluz cobrando 12000 euros al mes de la saca común y representando a los cagalanes.
A los cagalanes que quieren hacer extranjeros a toda su familia andaluza, sus padres incluidos.
Lastima no consigan la indapandancia.
No tendríamos a Sanchinflas y a las menistras putas reputas comunistas de podemos en el gobierno de la nación.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (4 Feb 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> como anda Rufián?
> 
> parece un abuelo de estos que miran las obras



Resubo jojojojo


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (4 Feb 2022)

Mmmmm.... Joder lo que daría yo porque me follase la Isabel, así yo tumbado y ella metiendose mi pollon por todos sus orificios.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (4 Feb 2022)

Que sientan el aliento en la calle.

No se a que vienen las referencias estéticas de esta chica, es un tema político.


----------



## Akira. (4 Feb 2022)

Cuando te habla, no sabes de donde proviene la voz y tienes que mirar abajo.


----------



## terraenxebre (4 Feb 2022)

Rufian, ese politico que se inventa repúblicas y dice lo que no hace...


----------



## terraenxebre (4 Feb 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Cuando te habla, no sabes de donde proviene la voz y tienes que mirar abajo.



La novia perfecta


----------



## doubleblack (4 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pues un attention whore tan desesperada como para dárselas de nazi.



Qué penita… Tan aria que los nazis la meterían en la cámara de gas. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiallo (4 Feb 2022)

Parece una amerindia de 1.50


----------



## Fiallo (4 Feb 2022)

doubleblack dijo:


> Qué penita… Tan aria que los nazis la meterían en la cámara de gas.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Pasa por panchita, una nancy panchita


----------



## Carlos París (4 Feb 2022)

Sí, hace el gilipollas, de paso enseña su ojete y - una vez más - encasilla a la ultra como el cliché que los mass mierda quieren.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Feb 2022)

¿alguna prueba ?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Feb 2022)

Bien por la Perasaltas. Va sin mascarilla, eso significa que le gusta hacerlo a pelito.


----------



## vanderwilde (4 Feb 2022)

A ése le sudan los güevos lo que esa le diga. Esos solo han entiendido siempre por una vía.

Por otra parte, como sea familia de los Peralta, que casi seguro que lo es, por eso la dejan hacer eso, porque a la más mínima la crujen como un látigo del multazo que le pegan.

Repito, que solo entienden por otra vía.


----------



## Rey Mago Nº1 (4 Feb 2022)

Charo Cringe Moment


----------



## Alberto Liberto (4 Feb 2022)

Sin entrar en aspavientos, esta mujer cada vez que aparece en público se nota excesivamente nerviosa y forzada, además de decir cosas poco coherentes.

En cuanto al físico no es una modelo pero evidentemente melafo.

La única baza es la juventud y que al lado de 4 pelados frikis y nostálgicos resalta.

También es cierto que ser ultra conservador a estas alturas viendo como está el panorama internacional y sabiendo de historia es difícilmente defendible, pero más allá de ser joven y bastante atractiva no aporta ningún otro valor a su discurso.

Rallo por poner un ejemplo puedes no estar de acuerdo con sus ideas, pero las fundamenta y elabora su discurso con argumentos de peso. El profesor Bastos pensando diferente puedes no estar de acuerdo con sus ideas conservadoras pero al menos tiene carisma y cierto sentido del humor. Pero esta niña de familia bien defiende unas ideas nacional socialistas cuando ella no tiene una forma de vida precisamente socialista y ser nacionalista español o regional me da igual, es un atraso para cualquiera, más allá de sentirse patriota y amar a tu país, es respetable claro está.

Por lo tanto podría valer como reclamo, el problema es que reclamo para qué si luego detrás hay ideas que nunca han funcionado, que básicamente son un comunismo de derechas.

Pero melafo? Por supuesto.


----------



## Nagare1999 (4 Feb 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> Patético hasta decir basta. Casi que se siente simpatía por el Rufián.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (4 Feb 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> MENUDA HEMBRA



Brooooootalmente.


----------



## doubleblack (4 Feb 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Pasa por panchita, una nancy panchita



Bueno, al menos los latinoamericanos no se las dan de arios sin serlo. El mundo nazi es una risa.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MOUNTAINDEW (4 Feb 2022)

Soyboys de "derechas" besando pies de posicionaditas. Pasen y vean


----------



## Marvelita (4 Feb 2022)

Vaya andares de macho panzudo gasta el rufian, como el desheredado del psoe Abalos.

No se entiende muy bien que quiere conseguir esta señorita, pero esta claro que el rufian, con todo lo mal que me cae, se ha portado como un señor sin entrar al trapo; le ha faltado decir "ea, ea... ya esta chiqui"


----------



## |||||||| (4 Feb 2022)

Hostía, el Rufián ya viste de patroncito pijo aburguesado. Ese no suelta el escaño ni con agua hirviendo.


----------



## Thebore (4 Feb 2022)




----------



## Carlos París (4 Feb 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


>



Bien jugado por el Rufián sacando de sus casillas a la Charo, eso hay que reconocerlo.


----------



## Pollepolle (4 Feb 2022)

Esa chica es un botijo paticorto y chillon.


----------



## Pollepolle (4 Feb 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


>



Jajajjaajjaj que master and comander. La bicha casi se ahoga en su propio veneno jajajjaja


----------



## Falcatón (4 Feb 2022)

Como pise mal con esos hipertacones de aguja se despeña la chica pero razón tiene ¡por desgracia! Son impuestos progres, no fachas, así que se deben pagar con gusto.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Feb 2022)

Casino dijo:


> tres mariconas de izmierda al ignore
> 
> Alabado sea Dios.



Ponme a mí también que no me gustan los culos-carpeta.

*"Los roho al his-nore!!!!!!!!"*



Knightfall dijo:


>



Lleva bragas en esa foto????

Pero si es un retaco ... si es que es imposible fijarse en ella porque no se la ve ... veo mucha sangre "indiana" allí.
Y hay uno que dice "follamodelos" detected ...


----------



## Vctrlnz (4 Feb 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> como anda Rufián?
> 
> parece un abuelo de estos que miran las obras



La diferencia es que los abuelos curraron 40/50 años y este no ha pegado ni pegará palo al agua en su vida.


----------



## Carlos París (4 Feb 2022)

Thebore dijo:


>



Es la Peralta la del centro? De dónde has sacado eso?


----------



## Sanctis (4 Feb 2022)

Observad el menear de caderas de las dos hembras del video. La propia Peralta y una que va detrás de ella vestida de blanco y negro.

Solo observad ese caminar y ese meneo.

Joder.

Es que es jodidamente mágico, pero es que me resultan irresistibles las putaa mujeres aún sabiendo lo que hay con ellas.

Me vuelven loco.


----------



## Ds_84 (4 Feb 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Observad el menear de caderas de las dos hembras del video. La propia Peralta y una que va detrás de ella vestida de blanco y negro.
> 
> Solo observad ese caminar y ese meneo.
> 
> ...



vaya huelebragas el Negre....como si el no insultara en su EDA tv  jajajjaja

ahora se hace el ofendidito como los progres.

Peralta presente!


----------



## Tons of Fear (4 Feb 2022)

La chica probablemente defiende lo que cree y a la vez cobre de alguna forma del gobierno por controlar su mensaje a lo que ellos quieren. No son incompatibles.Toda la derecha lo hace.


----------



## Thebore (4 Feb 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> Es la Peralta la del centro? De dónde has sacado eso?



Es ella en todas las fotos. Fuente: Así es Isabel Peralta: la joven fascista hija de un exedil del PP


*Antes presumía de modelitos en las redes sociales*

Sin embargo hace unos años sus intereses eran otros, estaba *volcada en el postureo de las redes sociales donde presumía de modelitos*, como las 'influencers'. Los conjuntos y looks siguen estando a la venta a día de hoy en '21 buttons',

"Eso antes, cuando era más pequeña", ha declarado en el citado medio, para después añadir: *"Tenía una vida demasiado vacía, me centraba en estar guapa, *en ponerme falditas y en las rebajas. Eran sólo redes sociales, pero ya está atrás".


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (4 Feb 2022)

Lo veo de nuevo y cada vez más vergüenza ajena.
Patético.


----------



## Sanctis (4 Feb 2022)

Deja de decir tonterías. 

Esa del Frente Obrero es una tontona que no tiene forma, gracia, carisma, parece una lerda y no dice nada del otro mundo ni es una tia que te motive o fascine con su palabra. 

La Peralta es como más graciosa, provoca más expectación, tiene más personaje. 

Supongo que la del Frente Obrero en ese video increpa a Oltra y a Montero, y especialmente la última en este foro cae bastante peor que Rufián. 

Le pones a Peralta a la Montero delante y hay más lol.


----------



## Carlos París (4 Feb 2022)

Thebore dijo:


> Es ella en todas las fotos. Fuente: Así es Isabel Peralta: la joven fascista hija de un exedil del PP
> 
> 
> *Antes presumía de modelitos en las redes sociales*
> ...



Joder, joder, y el padre es por lo visto un tertuliano de telecinco. Apesta a montaje cloaquero que tira para atrás. Otra Melisa HSM 2.0.


----------



## Gamelin (4 Feb 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Culo carpeta, muy mal.



Ahora me dirás que no se lo comías


----------



## Casino (4 Feb 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ponme a mí también que no me gustan los culos-carpeta.
> 
> *"Los roho al his-nore!!!!!!!!"*
> 
> ...





Un gustazo.


Vd. lo pase bien, estará en su ambiente. 

Saludos.


----------



## unaburbu (4 Feb 2022)

Sonny dijo:


> Sobreactúa mucho, necesita mejorar.
> Por otro lado, menudo retaco, aún con taconazos. Eso no me lo esperaba.



He flipado el botijo que es. No debe llegar ni a 1,55.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (5 Feb 2022)

Son unos retrasados mentales estos canales de derecha sionista. Ves todos los comentarios de los votontos aplaudiendo como monos de feria: Solo noj queda Boj.
El Régimen del 78 es un ano lleno de mierda al que ellos avren vien jrande para comerse la mierda al igual que su "contraparte política".
@Votante=Gilipollas


----------



## Falcatón (5 Feb 2022)

El Sinvergüenza Rufián al menos no ha zanjado el asunto metiéndole un patadón en la tripa a la retaco como habría hecho Errejón.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (5 Feb 2022)

doubleblack dijo:


> Bueno, al menos los latinoamericanos no se las dan de arios sin serlo. El mundo nazi es una risa.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (5 Feb 2022)

Es curioso lo de la vergüenza ajena. ¿A mi qué me importa el ridículo que haga esta señora? Aun así no puedo ver más de cinco segundos del vídeo.


----------



## doubleblack (7 Feb 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


>



Pues queda preguntar… ¿Son idiotas porque son nazis o son nazis porque son idiotas? La idiotez y la ultraderecha vienen juntas.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 Feb 2022)

doubleblack dijo:


> Bueno, al menos los latinoamericanos no se las dan de arios sin serlo. El mundo nazi es una risa.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Se nota que no conoces los panchinazis.


----------



## doubleblack (7 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Se nota que no conoces los panchinazis.



Ni ganas… Tengo cosas mejores que hacer que escuchar a un nazi de cualquier parte del mundo; como cagar, por ejemplo.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------

